# Genesis P1 Ultra Mono Amplifier



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

My listing !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genesis-P1-...0884537?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item4162d33ab9


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

No link...


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

This same link worked above

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genesis-P1-...0884537?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item4162d33ab9


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a damn fine amplifier you are selling.. GLWS


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

deeppinkdiver said:


> That is a damn fine amplifier you are selling.. GLWS


Thank you deeppinkdiver !

She has served me well but will be looking for an arc 2300se to match my 4200.

The price has been reduced also .


----------

